# How do you get swarm calls?



## Beeophyte (Oct 17, 2011)

I was just wondering this the other day. I am on the local list at the bee club but as yet no calls. I am also on the beesource list but it doesnt' seem to help.


----------



## beefast (May 13, 2012)

I called the pest control and i called a few towns (city hall ) and told them what i was doing and if they had a swarm i give them my number and they call..i also put up my name on internet swarm call lists


----------



## Beeophyte (Oct 17, 2011)

beefast, which gives you the most business?


----------



## wildforager (Oct 4, 2011)

Last year (my 2nd year as a beek) in the early spring I called *all *the pest control companies in the phone book and asked them to keep me in mind/ put me on their list. Within the next few months I got 5 calls, one swarm on a tree branch and the rest were cut outs. I also got a call from a private party who was sent to me from my local bee club for a swarm on a branch. That one was gone when we arrived. 

This year I'm still on the lists and have done one cut out and caught a swarm on a tree branch with 2 more cutouts waiting. That swarm call was from another beek in the club who didn't have anymore hives for bees and remembered me. Here's the video..... http://youtu.be/IVhZdsLOyPk

So far whats been helpful for me is the relationships with the pest control agencies, relationship with my club, and with other beeks. This year I've been lucky enough to make a friend in a town the next county over, through beesource. He has already hooked me up with 2-3 cut out jobs. Now I'm starting to get a reputation and people are spreading my name around. My best investments so far have been my bushkill bee vac and a full body bee suit.


----------



## beefast (May 13, 2012)

city hall has called me twice


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

State and local beekeepers association websites, Oklahoma Department of Agriculture website, Flyer's at fire stations and police departments.


----------



## StewRoten (May 22, 2010)

Contact your county extension agency.


----------



## Northwest PA Beekeeper (Mar 28, 2012)

I've written letters to all of the pest control companies in the area. Wrote them a letter explaining that I was a beekeeper and how I'm sure they realize the plight of the honey bee and don't want to kill them if at all posible. So far this year, I've gotten two calls. One I was able to help the person - just a swarm on a low lying shrub. The other one was a lady who it sounded like by the time I called her, they had either moved on - or had moved IN to her house. 

I've written a letter to 911 so if police, fire, etc get a call for a swarm, I will be called. (Haven't gotten any yet.)

I put my ad in a freebie local pamplet. Doesn't cost me a thing - and I've gotten several calls from it. Let all of your friends, neighbors, relatives know.

It certainly wouldn't hurt to put up a flyer in your local grocery store, local bulletin board, etc.

There are several places on the internet that you can submit your name and area for swarm calls.

Last year I had a total of two swarm calls. One absconded the next day, the other one was a swarm that built comb under a deck and had been there for about two weeks. I don't know if I got the queen or not - because it just didn't thrive and died out before Fall.

This year though, I started with 2 colonies that made it through and did a split of one - which made 3. I've had 2 swarms in my own trees, and captured 4 other swarms. So I'm up to 9 - and it's only mid May! At this point I'm just wondering how big I want to get.


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

I have received numerous swarm calls this year, over 20, and atleast 10-13 cut out/trap out calls. This is within a month. I posted an ad on Craigslist! And from that ad the local county animal control called me and asked if they could put me on their "bee list", from that I have received numerous calls as well. I also have a buddy that is a pest guy and he refers people to me, however they are all cut outs, which I absolutley have no time for and have turned down all but one for a friend. 

And not to mention I am out of bee boxes so I pulled my ad from craigslist a couple weeks ago, or I am sure I would have multiple calls per day still!!

I will be prepared for next spring a little better as I didnt expect the volume of calls I did this year!!


----------



## Riverratbees (Feb 10, 2010)

I advertised in the local trading journal yrs ago and word spread and now I have nowhere to put them. So I give them to beginners or people I know. Reputation does all the work for me these days.


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

...all the above but a word of warning. I have gone out to find wasps not bees, far to high up for me ( not "about 3m" as told on the phone), swarm gone....If you already have bees, splits maybe easier - but less exciting!


----------



## hilreal (Aug 16, 2005)

Up until June they are usually bees. After the first of July I ask a LOT of questions before going out as they are usually yellow jackets. I also call right before heading out to verify they are still there. Also good to ask if they have been sprayed with anything. 

As far as lists go, google your hometown and swarm removal and see what resources come up that people are likely to find.


----------



## notaclue (Jun 30, 2005)

County Extension Office, local police and fire department, my church, dentist...ect


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

I get calls from this list.


----------

